# Probiotic Soaps



## Annmarie0407 (Jun 11, 2009)

Does anyone know how I would add probiotics to homemade soaps? I can eaither use my probiotics(in the powder form), or I can use my homemade fermented Coconut water keifer.

I guess the big question is HOW and WHEN would I add it? I am thinking that the LYE would just KILL the bacteria.


----------



## studioalamode (Jun 12, 2009)

How would probiotics benefit the qualities of the soap?  I have not heard of this, but then I'm new to the whole hand-made soap thing.


----------



## heyjude (Jun 12, 2009)

I thought that probiotics were something you used for good digestive health.    
 :? 
 My daughter tried them when she was younger for tummy upset.

Jude


----------



## artisan soaps (Jun 12, 2009)

..


----------



## studioalamode (Jun 12, 2009)

> I thought that probiotics were something you used for good digestive health.



Yes, that's why I questioned its use in soap.  My doctor just recommended it for me due to my intestinal problems... not heard of it for topical purposes either.


----------



## Annmarie0407 (Jun 12, 2009)

Thank you for your info. I actaully make homemade coconut water keifir with probiotics and drink it...and I use it on my face and skin. Probiotics are amazing for killing bad bacteria on your skin(great for acne, skin problems..etc). My son also takes it for his tummy(to get rid of that bad bacteria)


----------



## Annmarie0407 (Jun 12, 2009)

What is meant by handmilling? I think this would work for me with the probiotics?


----------



## artisan soaps (Jun 12, 2009)

..


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 12, 2009)

I have seen keifir soap. It does make sense the lye would kill the biotics though...


----------



## studioalamode (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for the education on the topical use.  I had no idea.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

That is fascinating info on the coconut keifir ..

Kitn


----------



## Jamn! (Jun 18, 2009)

I think it would be perfect for a lotion. Its something you would want to sink in and stay on your skin!
Great doctor! What kind of doctor is recommending this? My doctor seems so unaware of any natural candida cures.


And this lotion bar sounds wonderful!! 

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... ion+recipe


----------



## carebear (Jun 18, 2009)

soap has a naturally high pH (9.5-11) even after it's all "done", and I don't think that would be good for your probiotics.


----------

